

Yahoo Mail outage rolls into fourth day - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.csmonitor.com/Innovation/Horizons/2013/1213/Yahoo-Mail-outage-rolls-into-fourth-day

======
fatjokes
The saddest part about this is that it's the first I've heard of it. Nobody I
know uses Y! Mail.

------
PhantomGremlin
Yahoo mail is great for all the "noise" accounts I need. E.g. schedule
announcements from my kids' sports coaches (my wife tracks those, so I only
want a "backup" copy).

Having all that go to Yahoo keeps my other mail accounts much quieter than
they otherwise would be. Keeps me from missing personal messages, etc.

I can now once again access my Yahoo mail, but what has gotten very little
mention is that, so far, Yahoo hasn't restored about 10 days of email to my
account. Incoming mail stops about Nov 30 and doesn't resume until Dec 11.
That's not believable. I normally get 5 or 10 emails a day to Yahoo. So the
odds are very high that Yahoo lost this incoming email to me, not that
everyone just stopped sending mail to my Yahoo account for about 10 days.

